# Can anyone tell me the modprobe for my network card

## djbeenie

It is a Broadcom Corp NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

Regards,

Beenie

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Just a lucky guess: probably the driver is Broadcom Tigon (tg3) or Broadcom NeXtremeII (bnx2). Both can be found under kernel make menuconfig --> Device Drivers --> Network devices --> Ethernet (1000 Mbit).

----------

## djbeenie

Ok they are both (Broadcom Tigon (tg3) or Broadcom NeXtremeII (bnx2)), enabled in my kernel.  

I have modprobed them both.  

Run command ifconfig eth0

I get this:  eth0:  error fetching interface information: Device not found

This used to work.  

Kernel 2.6.15-r1

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Regards,

Beenie

----------

## Floog

Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - Driver 

Build the driver bcm5700.o as a loadable module

As stated earlier, you can probably find this located in the Networking --> Ethernet Devices --> Gigabit Devices section of your kernel source directory.  Build the module into your kernel so it employs automatically with the rest of the kernel upon boot.

HTH,

Floog

----------

## Floog

Or, possibly all of these may be applicable to the Tigon3.

Check them all, so the modules get built into the kernel ---

Broadcom BCM5700 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5700 1000Base-SX

Broadcom BCM5700 1000Base-SX

Broadcom BCM5700 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5700

Broadcom BCM5701 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5701 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5701 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5701 1000Base-SX

Broadcom BCM5701 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5701 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5701

Broadcom BCM5702 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5703 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5703 1000Base-SX

Broadcom B5703 1000Base-SX

Broadcom BCM5704 CIOB-E 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5704 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5704 1000Base-SX

Broadcom BCM5705 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5705M 1000Base-T

Broadcom 570x 10/100 Integrated Controller

Broadcom BCM5901 100Base-TX

Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet for hp

Broadcom BCM5788 NetLink 1000Base-T

Broadcom BCM5750 1000Base-T PCI

Broadcom BCM5750M 1000Base-T PCI

Broadcom BCM5720 1000Base-T PCI

----------

## djbeenie

Still not working.  Should they be loaded as modules(M) or *?  

On boot up i am getting 

Starting eth0

dhcp

eth0 does not exist

----------

## Floog

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

> Still not working.  Should they be loaded as modules(M) or *?  
> 
> On boot up i am getting 
> 
> Starting eth0
> ...

 

hmm, i give'em an (M).

you did recompile and make install the modules too, right?

please log in as root and show what you're getting from ~$ifconfig -a

thx,

F

----------

## Floog

and also post an ~$lsmod  from root too.

thx

----------

## djbeenie

 *Floog wrote:*   

> and also post an ~$lsmod  from root too.
> 
> thx

 

ahh i do not even know how to do that.  lol  I would have to get an usb storage device plugged up. 

does it help...I used gen-kernel first. 

Everything is set to modules (M).  It still will not recognize it.

----------

## Floog

log in as root

at the prompt, type ----  ifconfig -a

then once again from the prompt, type ---- lsmod

----------

## djbeenie

I understand how to do that.  It is just getting that information to this message board with no internet connectivity.   :Smile: 

----------

## djbeenie

I think I will try the live CD.  See how that goes.  :Smile: 

----------

## Floog

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

> I understand how to do that.  It is just getting that information to this message board with no internet connectivity.  

 

oops, sorry.

i did not understand that was an issue.

----------

## djbeenie

It's all good!  I appreciate all your help!   :Smile: 

----------

## Floog

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

In Device Drivers --> Networking Support -->  Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> (M) Broadcom Tigon3

Are you finding it where I am.

And then you recompile your kernel with this as a module or part of the kernel (either way you like)

And then upon reboot you still are not seeing the device driver when you modprobe.

Am I following correctly.

F.

----------

## djbeenie

Yep!  BUT ALL IS WELL NOW!! haha

I just tried the live CD and got everything installed correctly.  Man that was a breeze!  Thanks for your help bro!   :Smile: 

----------

## Floog

hehe, that's great news.

wish i could say i took you there, but not this time.   :Smile: 

enjoy,

F

----------

